# Torch tower fire- what to do?



## Expat32 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi
Im one of the victims of the torch tower fire where my unit was affected. Unfortunately ive lost everything and currently living w in a hotel until friday. The building insurance policy covers the first 7 days. After that we're on our own.
My husband and i are devasted and dont know what to do. We have a 15 year old son. His school was so nice to offer him replacement uniform, books etc free of charge.
My passport and my sons passport have been damaged which is the most concerning to me as we were booked to travel abroad march 18th.
We've already paid rent 6 months in advance which ends march 31st. But all the tenants were told that theyre on their own after the 7 day period. 

What are our legal rights in case of losing everything due to fire? We had no insurance.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

One thing you may want to do is to contact your embassy/consulate. They should have some sort of emergency service available or be able to offer some advice.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your loss. I assume that if you had no insurance for your valuables, it might be hard to get anything back. You still seem to be quite "lucky" as your tenancy contract is expiring soon, I wonder what happens to those who paid one year in advance and are at the beginning or middle of their tenancy contract?

What about the landlord, maybe he had some comprehensive insurance?

Frankly speaking, the tenancy contract is so short here (one page only) that I was surprised. Perhaps majority of the issues are covered by RERA which is why there is no need for the lengthy tenancy contract.

I would hire a lawyer immediately.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Have you asked Kingsfield in Princess Tower what they intend to do after 7 days are up?


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Expat32 said:


> Hi
> Im one of the victims of the torch tower fire where my unit was affected. Unfortunately ive lost everything and currently living w in a hotel until friday. The building insurance policy covers the first 7 days. After that we're on our own.
> My husband and i are devasted and dont know what to do. We have a 15 year old son. His school was so nice to offer him replacement uniform, books etc free of charge.
> My passport and my sons passport have been damaged which is the most concerning to me as we were booked to travel abroad march 18th.
> ...


Really sad to hear the struggles you faced due to that horrible fire. Glad you are safe. 

I am not an expert in this field, but I think it will be very challenging to get in short term any relieve via a legal way. Typically, the only way to hope for some compensation without insurance would be to file a case against the instigator that caused the fire. Maybe, grouping with many other tenants in the same situation the cost of such case could be controlled. You need to capture all your receipts of expenses. The outcome of a police investigation would give clarity on who is in the end held responsible. This is also the approach that insurance companies take. They will eventually try to claim from the instigator the cost that they have made to support the tenants that where insured.

Maybe there is goodwill from the landlord; try to approach the building management and hopefully out of good will they will refund your remaining rental period.


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

I am sorry to hear everything you've been through.

I think there are a couple of things you should do:

1. speak with your embassy/consulate and see in what ways they can be of any support to you and your family
2. speak with people who are in the same situation as you. You may altogether get a lawyer who will file a case against the developer for using flammable building materials
3. see if friends/family/colleagues can help out in providing you with a temporary place to stay. Some people may have an extra bedroom available in their apartment/villa where you can stay. Staying in a hotel will be very expensive and I'm sure people are willing to help out.
4. Maybe the HR department in your company/husband's company could look into offering some sort of temporary place to stay? Some companies own properties for their employees.


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Froglet said:


> I am sorry to hear everything you've been through.
> 
> I think there are a couple of things you should do:
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all points. 

Tried to send a private message to expat32 to see if I, or my friends circle can help incase temp free accommodation is needed, but the rules here say 5 posts minimum to receive or sent a private message. Any possibility to have a workaround on that?


----------



## Froglet (May 7, 2014)

Maybe it would even be an idea to set up some sort of fund to which people can donate money for the people who have suffered from the fire (especially since most people probably don't have insurance).

The fund can be used to purchase furniture and other items for the people who have lost things and at the same time ensure that the victims' own financial situation is not heavily impacted because they would themselves have to replace everything/stay in hotels etc etc...

I'm not sure how this can be done, but I am definitely willing to assist in setting this up (if someone who knows how to do this takes the lead)...


----------



## Expat32 (Feb 25, 2015)

Thank you for all the quick responses and kind words.

I contacted the canadian embassy and their only concern was the passports and travel dates. I asked if we had to pay for the replacement,i was told yes, but to provide them a letter stating what had happened and they will see what they can do in terms of speeding up the process.

No government and no embassy has come forward to help except for individuals. We were all kept in princess tower for the first 24 hours and the room was filled with food, clothes, blankets etc... All from generous and kind individuals. I dont know how to thank them but i had tears in my eyes just watching pizza delivery guys delivering pizzas every 5 min. 

Kingfield sent out an FAQ today stating that after 7 days, those affected units, that due to the t&c of the insurance policy, you're on your own. I've been trying to contact the owner ever since, he's nowhere to be found.

There are many kind individuals offering one of their rooms to single females. 
I dont work but my husband owns a small company with one staff (himself). 

We are able to sleep in my husbands office temporarily until we know more about the length of repairing the units. 

On a side note, i still cant move due to injuries to my knees. It may just be muscle soreness due to coming down 80 floors.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Glad to hear that you and yours are okay and safe.

Without insurance and with only a short term left on your contract, if you can afford it, then start again asap. Don't look back - anything which does come back won't do quickly as Insurers here are in no hurry.

Find somewhere asap and get somewhere for your family and don't hang on for a miracle happening on the old place - get a small place quickly. Take the opportunity to downsize if you were thinking about it. You can use the fire as an excuse for a year to recover. 

In respect of the March travel, cancel your tickets and get a refund asap as you're going to need the cash to replace things quickly.

Get your kids, if old enough, to help out finding a place and choosing new furniture from Ikea or wherever and give them a lot of say in what they get in their room(s) so they see the upheaval as a game to be enjoyed and to take part in rather than have it put upon them.

Personally, I would set my expectations of any recourse to be absolutely zero. This is Dubai. 

Good luck setting up afresh.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Sad to day, I think TWG's pragmatic advice is probably the way you will have to go. I can't even begin to imagine how you feel.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Froglet said:


> Maybe it would even be an idea to set up some sort of fund to which people can donate money for the people who have suffered from the fire (especially since most people probably don't have insurance). The fund can be used to purchase furniture and other items for the people who have lost things and at the same time ensure that the victims' own financial situation is not heavily impacted because they would themselves have to replace everything/stay in hotels etc etc... I'm not sure how this can be done, but I am definitely willing to assist in setting this up (if someone who knows how to do this takes the lead)...


Nice thought. Perhaps the building management company may be able to assist? What about those donating pages people set up when they want to be sponsored?


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Jannah Place in the Marina is offering 12 studio apartments free for 20 days, first come first served. See today's 7DAYS for details.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)




----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Hello,

PM me as we can help you with accommodation for a few weeks.


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

Gavtek said:


> Jannah Place in the Marina is offering 12 studio apartments free for 20 days, first come first served. See today's 7DAYS for details.



It's for 2 days.


----------



## Expat32 (Feb 25, 2015)

Hi Robbo. Thank you so very much! Im trying to pm you but it wont let me?


----------



## TT365 (Oct 14, 2014)

Expat 32 you need to have 5 posts, just reply to a couple of the other posts on the forum, normally it's frowned upon to 'unlock' your account but I think this would be forgiven in your circumstances.


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

ok, call me on /snip/


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Expat32 said:


> Hi Robbo. Thank you so very much! Im trying to pm you but it wont let me?


 Hi, I have been trying to PM you as well without any success so in these circumstances call me on /snip/


----------



## INFAMOUS (Apr 19, 2011)

That is horrible that this has happened to you... you have finally given me that push to do 2 things:

#1. Renters Insurance for all my stuff
#2. Expat Will

I know both of these of normally procrastinated/forgotten about, but you never know what can happen.

Best of luck getting your situation sorted.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Minamiller said:


> It's for 2 days.


It mentions 20 days in the article:



> Meanwhile, the hospitality industry is also showing compassion. The newly-opened Jannah Hotels & Resorts in the Marina is offering a free stay for *20 nights* to tower residents.
> 
> CEO Nehme Imad Darwiche said: “We owe it to each other to take care of our fellow citizens and I hope that others will follow our path. Ten studios is what we can do, I wish we could do more.”
> 
> Those wanting to contact the Jannah hotel can email [email protected].


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

robbo265 said:


> Hi, I have been trying to PM you as well without any success so in these circumstances call me on /snip/ quote] I'm going to let your number stand, in view of the circumstances, until the two of you have made contact. I will remove it tomorrow morning to make sure you aren't inundated with random callers.


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> I'm going to let your number stand, in view of the circumstances, until the two of you have made contact. I will remove it tomorrow morning to make sure you aren't inundated with random callers.


 thanks


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
I also left it -for the same reasons!!
Best of luck
Steve


----------



## Expat32 (Feb 25, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> robbo265 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, I have been trying to PM you as well without any success so in these circumstances call me on /snip/ quote] I'm going to let your number stand, in view of the circumstances, until the two of you have made contact. I will remove it tomorrow morning to make sure you aren't inundated with random callers.
> ...


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Expat32 said:


> BedouGirl said:
> 
> 
> > Hi BedouGirl
> ...


----------



## Expat32 (Feb 25, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Expat32 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi,
> ...


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You've made five posts now. The PM facility should kick in and you will be able to send him a message. Good luck!


----------



## Minamiller (Jan 10, 2014)

BedouGirl said:


> You've made five posts now. The PM facility should kick in and you will be able to send him a message. Good luck!


Thank you. I PM'ed him this morning but I'm not sure if it's working.


----------



## robbo265 (Nov 22, 2014)

Minamiller said:


> Thank you. I PM'ed him this morning but I'm not sure if it's working.


 did you try to PM me?


----------



## Mohammad harun (Feb 28, 2015)

Hi everyone, Sorry to hear the devastating news of what has happened. I would like to shed some light on the steps needed to take for the people who's apartments are no longer inhabitable. Your landlord should give you a refund of the rent back not including the 7 days. ( which is covered by insurance ) The building is insured so the landlord can claim the rental loss incurred back. The owner will also be insured for loss of rent for the time it will take for the apartment to be in perfect condition. The insurance policy will cover loss of rent per annum for around 130-135k for a period of 3 years max. The best thing to do is to speak to your landlord and have both of you go down to the land department and cancel the contract and exchange monies there. The landlord will need the letter from Rera to say that he cancelled his ejari and that he has refunded the rent. When you get to the land department you just need to mention you are one of the tenant affected in the torch tower and they should lead you to the right person. Once that is done than your ready to move on in life. For the landlords the process has not finished yet. Once you have got the letter from rera you will then need to get a municipality or civil defence certificate proving that your property is inhabitable. Kingfield will provide this letter as soon as its ready. ( will take 3-4 working days). Kingfield are working endlessly to push every department to resolve things as soon as possible. Once the certificate is in your hand then Kingfield should put you in touch with the insurance company and then you should be done. Let me know if this was helpful and if anyone would have any questions you can send me an email at /snip/ Regards, Mohammad Harun /snip/


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Mohammad harun said:


> Hi everyone, Sorry to hear the devastating news of what has happened. I would like to shed some light on the steps needed to take for the people who's apartments are no longer inhabitable. Your landlord should give you a refund of the rent back not including the 7 days. ( which is covered by insurance ) The building is insured so the landlord can claim the rental loss incurred back. The owner will also be insured for loss of rent for the time it will take for the apartment to be in perfect condition. The insurance policy will cover loss of rent per annum for around 130-135k for a period of 3 years max. The best thing to do is to speak to your landlord and have both of you go down to the land department and cancel the contract and exchange monies there. The landlord will need the letter from Rera to say that he cancelled his ejari and that he has refunded the rent. When you get to the land department you just need to mention you are one of the tenant affected in the torch tower and they should lead you to the right person. Once that is done than your ready to move on in life. For the landlords the process has not finished yet. Once you have got the letter from rera you will then need to get a municipality or civil defence certificate proving that your property is inhabitable. Kingfield will provide this letter as soon as its ready. ( will take 3-4 working days). Kingfield are working endlessly to push every department to resolve things as soon as possible. Once the certificate is in your hand then Kingfield should put you in touch with the insurance company and then you should be done. Let me know if this was helpful and if anyone would have any questions you can send me an email at /snip/ Regards, Mohammad Harun /snip/


 Thank you for your very concise post. I've removed the name of your company and your email ID as you are not permitted to post either on the forum. Once you have made five posts, you will be able to use the PM facility. Please bear in mind that only paid premium members may promote/publicise their services on the forum.


----------

